# Pics



## dr_juz (Jul 6, 2007)

HI All

Thought i would put up some pics of my EL Natural tank.

It has been running since June this year & is still going very well (thanks to all the good advice from the forum)





































Think i will be needing to do some trimming soon!

Peace


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

It's starting to look like a jungle! 

So what all's in there?

How much light?


----------



## dr_juz (Jul 6, 2007)

Very imbarresed to say that i don't know the names of all the plants...

what i do know:

2 show guppies
a few snails
java moss ball 
drift wood extruding from water with moss growing on it.

11 watt lighting (double florresent tube)


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

You've got coontail and anacharis.
Recognize those.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Cabomba as well, back right side in first picture.


----------



## dr_juz (Jul 6, 2007)

I got given a slightly bigger tank and decieded to make a move, i added a small amount of Peat moss to a thin layer of potting soil just under the gravel layer (Not sure what effect this will have, if any ???), also chopedd up the plants and replanted so now it does not look like a jungel  the two show guppies are happy and the water is already cleared up ... will post a pic of the final products soon...


----------



## Javaman (Nov 19, 2007)

i love that tank.
where do u get it from?


----------



## dr_juz (Jul 6, 2007)

IT was given to me, but i have seen them in Local Fish Stores for about 50 Rands (south african), He painted the back outside pannel of the tank black witch i think has a great effect on the end result. The tanks are being bought into the country from china.


----------

